# Ο Βόγιατζερ 1 έξω από την ηλιόσφαιρα



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Με βίντεο του πραγματικού ήχου από τη δόνηση του πυκνού μεσοαστρικού (=γαλαξιακού) πλάσματος και εξηντάλεπτη παρουσίαση από τους επιστήμονες της NASA:
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231265008


----------



## Earion (Sep 16, 2013)

Αυτόματος συνειρμός






Άντε κι αυτό:

Βάλτε μπροστά τις μηχανές! Ξεκινάμε για την καρδιά του ;Hλιου


----------



## Costas (Sep 16, 2013)

Αγαπημένες μουσικές...


----------

